# Hello from a newbie



## hobbzie (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum but am excited about building my own display. My daughters are now too old to go out so I want to be the scariest house on the street. Thanks in advance for all of your ideas.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum hobbzie!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.
And just in case you haven't seen this here is a link for you to check out.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We all started out here wanting to be the scariest house on the street. Pretty soon it's the neighborhood, then the city. From there it goes to the state, then the country, and then it's world domination. Yeah, haunting is pretty addictive, and we're here to help. If you click on that site Bone Dancer showed you, you're hooked.


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard - glad to see you're teaching your daughters early :>


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

hello and welcome,..Im new here as well. Have fun making your house the spookiest on the street!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the site.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome, How old are your daughters? Here the girls TOT right thru high school age lol


----------



## Moxley Manor (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome hobbzie!


----------

